# glucosamin/Chondroitin



## pop42 (Aug 6, 2011)

I have read that a mixture of Glucosamin/Choindroitn and L-Glutamin can help with the calming the bowel down and lining the bowel wall, has anybody else heard this or does anybody else know what kind of quantity you take and if they mix ok, I have had 3 days of absolute blissful peace with my tummy and dont want to upset the apple cart.


----------



## kojbats (Jan 1, 2012)

pop42 said:


> I have read that a mixture of Glucosamin/Choindroitn and L-Glutamin can help with the calming the bowel down and lining the bowel wall, has anybody else heard this or does anybody else know what kind of quantity you take and if they mix ok, I have had 3 days of absolute blissful peace with my tummy and dont want to upset the apple cart.


I've tried to take it on several occasions, and it seems to make me constipated. was hoping it would do the opposite, as well as help with joints. I'd also like to know what others have experienced.


----------

